# BBS LM polished lip help. Pretty desperate!



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all

I'm looking to buy some second hand BBS replica alloys for my BMW which have a bit of corrosion on a couple of the lips. Thing is, i dont know if its laquer peel or the actual chrome finish has perished. I've got photos sent over but i dont know how to put them on my phohobucket to put on here. 

Can anyone help me stick a photo up on here or maybe one of you know what im talking about

Cheers guys


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

open a photobucket account, upload the photo's from your library, once uploaded copy and paste the IMG code into the thread, it won't show a pic till you submit or preview.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

My photobucket doesn't show it in my picture file. I can find them when i go to the start button, my comp, pictures etc!

I need someone to see them as i'm going to see them tomorrow but its miles away and if i cant make it look better myself for the summer i'll give em a miss. Price is bloody good though!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it these ones Dean?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2379905.htm


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats the ones mate! Cheers for that. What you reckon on the corrosion? I wondered if i could use a bit of Menz to get rid of the marks for the time being

I've actually got him down cheaper than the ad price


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We can get these looking better than new for you, email us a pic and we can give you a quite. :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

dean j said:


> Thats the ones mate! Cheers for that. What you reckon on the corrosion? I wondered if i could use a bit of Menz to get rid of the marks for the time being
> 
> I've actually got him down cheaper than the ad price


Yeah I have seen that seller trying to sell those alloys for a few months now, tbh though the seller has suggested a refurb would be best, also If you have managed to get them at a better price I would use that money for a refurb, maybe on all 4 aswell?










Good luck with whatever you decide :thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I should be able to get them for 450. I've always loved these wheels. I'd love a set on my Skyline too.

God knows what to do!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

dean j said:


> I should be able to get them for 450.


Wow that is some price drop from £650, either great negotiating (SP?!) by you or the seller wants rid for some other reason, not trying to scare you but.....before you buy them I would confirm at a tyre garage that all wheels are straight and have no dents or buckles in them.

With that saving I would definately be looking at a refurb for the fourth alloy; Possibly all 4 dependant upon condition.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I think i'll buy them and try and tart em up a bit then get them refurbed when the tyres need doing. I can take them to my mates shop to get them checked and put on.

Do the lips look like something i could rub down and polish to a high shine myself? I dont know if the lips are ally lips.


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

£650 for replicas is too much, 450 is acceptable I guess. Why not go for a new set of 18" Dotz Mugello for £450 of ebay (minus the rubber) ?

prices of 19" tyres are going up an awful lot. Depending on which bmw you have 19s might look too big unless you have an ///M or at least the m-tec package.

Its only preference but I would go with 18s as 19s can make the ride a nightmare, and we all know how sensitive bimmers are to tyres, pressures and bushes.

Tis a good deal mind!

ps: sorry for going all pistonheads on you and avoiding the actual question!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You can get new replicas for a little more than they're listed for, try bmautosport.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies

I bought them for 450 in the end. I'll give them a clean and a little rub down on the rough patches, a coat of 1000p and just suffer them till the tyres need doing and have them refurbed at the same time. Theres a good 5mm of tread left so it may be a while.

They aint no worse than the wheels already on there TBH

I'll get a pic up when i've got them on guys


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I would say those lips are not too bad! If you are wanting to be brave, get some different grades of sand paper on there and polish away! Make sure to tape up the spokes though.

Pictures on the car please!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers mate. I was advised the same by my mate. I'm gonna just give them a clean for now and get em on the car. When the good weather comes and the gritters are parked up for the summer months i'll get on it.

In the meantime, i'll just get em on and take pics from a distance!


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

If there genuine lm's, im sure the lip on them is anodised.???

It will polish to some degree but never be perfect, they wil wasnt stripping and re anodising.


rick


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

cossierick said:


> If there genuine lm's, im sure the lip on them is anodised.???
> 
> It will polish to some degree but never be perfect, they wil wasnt stripping and re anodising.
> 
> rick


There replica Lm's; States it in the ad and also Dean has said it aswell.

Genuine LM's for £450 :lol::lol::lol::wave:

Well done Dean on your purchase, dont forget those pictures :thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I've stuck up photos in the showroom of my car on the LM's folks! From a distance of course!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Thought I'd revive this thread for anyone who wants to know

I've started to tackle the lips myself and it seems it's just a laquer coated stainless rim so I tried a section of the worst wheel with 1500 grit, wire wool and autosol. The results are great but I can't get no photos up just yet.

Now when they're done I'm gonna need a good wheel sealant to protect the lips as they'll be bare alloy

Any suggestions what to get? It needs to be the bo**ocks sealant as I don't want to rub these down ever again!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

WHy not settle for some nano sealant Dean?


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I ain't up to speed with this nano tech stuff. What products have it in em?


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I love those wheels, I want a set for my 1 series but the genuine ones are £4500 with decent tyres! Wish I could afford that!


----------

